# whats your thoughts on dodo juice?



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi guys 
Im curently a megs fan with most of my colection being megs and AG probly cos thayr easy to get hold of, thay do the job and tidy price.
The last thew weeks iv been thinking of trying somthing new to see how thay compare to the likes ov megs and AG and been thinking of trying some of the dodo range as some of the shampoo dulition ratios are realy good.
I would like to hear what your thourts are on the dodo range such as

shampoos
wheel cleaner
polish
metal polish

All coments would be grate 
thanks in advance
sean


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Not a fans of the megs retail stuff tbh. Love Dodo Juice waxes, they're fecking awesome imho. Lots of people swear by btbm shampoo too. Don't think they do an out and out polish as such but lime prime and need for speed have abrasives in them so can correct by machine.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic range of product imo and an honest company, a very honest company.

The only thing i'd mention is they missed a trick with their spin doctor. Could have been so much better imo.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I have tried the Sour Power, which smells nice and did an OK job. 

I also had the wheel cleaner (Mellow Yellow), but it doesn't remove "ingrained" brake dust. Then again, it may not be designed for that purpose.

I have also used their waxes and Supernatural gave superb results on solid red. I have other waxes/products which I prefer for a variety of reasons however, it's what works for you which is important - irrespective of what anyone tells you.

Dodo Juice have a big following on here, so I would expect a lot of positive comments.

NB - I forgot to say that Basics of Bling Shampoo works very well and is good value for money.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2011)

Like most things, some work well, others dont.

But that can be said of any company.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

dodo shampoos are awesome, lime prime is good to, dont rate much else though. The waxes only lasted 2 months in the big wax test which had a thread revival earlier today which i forgot about.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

big ben said:


> The waxes only lasted 2 months in the big wax test which had a thread revival earlier today which i forgot about.


I find they last longer than that tbh, I've had skull candy and diamond white on mine for nearly 3 months now and both still bead and sheet well.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Same for me... love the shampoo and lime prime...even the SN clay is pretty good...

Everything else, I can take or leave... wasn't that happy with SN wax tbh

I think they are a fun, honest company though, and in this day and age, it's good to see!

Long live the dodo!

:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for your fast replys guys. 
iv been told that the lime prime is a grate polish and as it has polishing abrasives in it that it could do a good job on swirls and minor correction just as good as loke the menz polishes. is this true? or is it good to have the menz and lime prime in your kit?
Also how do you rate the supernatiral shampoo?

thanks again guys


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

most people dont rate SN shampoo (maybe the smell and dilution ratios), better off with the others, especially BTBM.

Lime prime is good for enhancement and laying a base for a wax, but if you want correction better off staying with menz compounds


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have both the BTBM and SN shampoo's

Always seem to reach for the BTBM one first.....not sure why!

:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

is the BTBM wax safe?
would i be beter goin for the lime prime lite after the menz polishes instead of lime prime?


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

how bout the sour power shampoo?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

BTBM is very wax safe! sour power leaves a bit of protection behind.

if you correct the paint, i would just do a IPA wipedown and then apply the wax.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

sean20 said:


> is the BTBM wax safe?
> would i be beter goin for the lime prime lite after the menz polishes instead of lime prime?


The only reason I bought it was due to how safe it was.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i was thinking that but then i thourt should i apply a glaze then the wax. for the wax i was thinking purple haze pro


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

sean20 said:


> i was thinking that but then i thourt should i apply a glaze then the wax. for the wax i was thinking purple haze pro


if you look through threads, in the studio, done by proffesional detailers they will correct the paint and then usually apply a wax.

Glazes and AIO's are usually used to enhance the paint later, so correct it and then enhance it every 4-6 months, maybe longer, depends on how often you drive/wash your car etc etc


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks ben i didnt think of thet but as i was reading that i realised and youv just saved me some money on my next orda as il be waiting a few months til il be needing a glaze


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

gally said:


> The only thing i'd mention is they missed a trick with their spin doctor. Could have been so much better imo.


 In what way?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

High start up speed being the major fail imo compared with it's competitors.

The market was there for a nice mid range Rotary with all the good bits and then they produced a high start speed.

The one I tried wasn't a patch on the cheaper Millwaukee.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good products, developed by understanding the science with a passion to get it right, and in my experience very genuine and honest guys.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great products great guys with immense customer service what more could u want


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Tried dodo products and the wax test i did with there wax did just as well as the SV wax on looks and longevity. The guys are great to speak to on the phone and very helpful for what you need. There web site is an eye opener about wax and in general. They love what they do and fair play to them.

Dont own any dodo stuff at mo. But if they bring something out which i think might be worth a try then i will. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Tried quite a few of their products and quite like their shampoo's, Lime Prime and Need For Speed. Not overly keen on the waxes really, but I thought Red Mist was pretty darned good :thumb:


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont like lime prime lite. ive tried to use it serveral times with the help of the dodo juice crew but just cant get the results. wont be buying that in a hurry.

on the flip side

dodo juice blue velvet, dodo juice shampoo, dodo juice sn applicators and dodo juice wookies fist.............. best ive used and will be buying again.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

I own the following

*Lime prime lite*: this is imho a great abrasive free cleanser for the paint prior to waxing or glazing easy as pie to work with and buffs off easily.

*supernatural wax wood pot*; this a massive wax and last for a good 2 to 2 & half months on my E46 coupe with weekly rinse downs and fortnightly washes at worse case senario,
But it can leave a chalky residue behind and can be difficult to remove some times.

*Supernatural foam hand applicators*: tese are a really good wax applicator and make putting a thin even coat of sn much easier and quicker.
But will tear off sharp edges on plastic easily so you gotta work carefully with them, wash out with washing up liquid after and they're like new again.

Hope this helps
Nic


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Good products but very over priced.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Finger applicators are handy and give less chance of potentially dropping a standard applicator.

Waxes are very good and represent quality goods at affordable rates, especially rainforest rub.

Waxes to think of buying are...

Rainfrest rub
Rubbish boys juiced edition
Hard candy
Supernatural

Ive said this to Dom over the phone and do believe that you need lime prime in your kit bag as its very versatile and gives excellent results. Great gloss, abrasives arent too aggresive but cut the mustard when neccesary. Very good and workable product not to mention handy when a smudge is added to polishes when working with sticky paint.

I started out using dodo juice even before being added to the authorised scheme so its not just standing up for a brand backing me, its about good quality products that work.:thumb:


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I wasn't impressed by their Sour Power Shampoo, I thought it was rubbish.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

cheers guys grat replys ther!
Im goin to be getin a sample pot of purple haze to try on my breez blue corsa after iv caryd out a full detail in a few weeks and im now thinkin of getin some of the shampoo and maybe lime prime to test out aswel


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

You must get the Red mist tropical its amazing, after waxing give it a week then once washed just spray on wipe off and it will look like its just been waxed, also helps the beading :thumb:


----------



## philworrall (Nov 17, 2006)

Just bought my first Dodo product ever to polish the wife's XK. Lime prime from CYC.
I will try it over the next week and report back my findings.
I hope its good as I want to support our local team...

At least I think its made in GB.

P


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've got Purple Haze, Lime Prime, sour power, BTBM and wookies fist. All are spot on as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys dodo sounds a realy good and reliabl product and i suer wil be getin some.
at the moment i think il be getin 

BTBM / sour power shampoo
lime prime
red mist
purple haze sample pot

has eny one used time to dry?


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

sean20 said:


> has eny one used time to dry?


Oh yeah I've got some of that too, works well. Its quite expensive but I picked it up 2nd hand from here not sure if I would pay £14 for it though.


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I use BTBM now and it's awesome. Smells so good, not as good as Purple Haze though! Best shampoo I've used in my, limited, experience. Purple haze is working good on my tail gate too.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't beat the smell of diamond white, lovely vanilla aroma.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not a bad range by any means but overpriced for what they are imo..


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Red car. 
I bought the sampler of Supernatural and laughed when I saw how small it was. 
Surprisingly, I'll get 3 or 4 applications I'm thinking. (small car).
The Supernatural is one of my top 3 carnaubas on red. It's a great product.
-John C.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i would'nt say they are over priced at all, 

i have

blue velvet
purple haze
hard candy
diamont white
light fantastic
supernatural
sour power
born to be mild
lime prime 
lime prime lite
purple clay
grey clay
yellow clay,
red mist
red mist tropicl

yeah basically the whole range :lol:


and i love them all,

the basics of bling is the best clay i think too,
the only product i am not keen on is mellow yellow but this is due to price as it is quite deer compaired to other bulk cleaners


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i was goin to try the diamond white but then i got told that purple haze would be better for my car ( light blue )


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sean20 said:


> i was goin to try the diamond white but then i got told that purple haze would be better for my car ( light blue )


any wax is fine on any colour, its marketing


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JohnZ3MC said:


> Red car.
> I bought the sampler of Supernatural and laughed when I saw how small it was.
> Surprisingly, I'll get 3 or 4 applications I'm thinking. (small car).
> The Supernatural is one of my top 3 carnaubas on red. It's a great product.
> -John C.


apply it thinly enough and you'll get nearer ten layers from a panel pot


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> apply it thinly enough and you'll get nearer ten layers from a panel pot


thas a lot from a smal pot, if i was to just use it on my car that would last me ages


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I like their Lime Prime, BTBM shampoo, and Supernatural wax, as well as the ordinary Hard Candy and Rainforest Rub waxes. Lime Prime Lite is a good glaze. I personally no longer buy into the theory behind the colour-charged waxes, but Blue Velvet smells divine!

I'm not a fan of their Mellow Yellow wheel cleaner, I get on with Bilberry much better. I also sold on my Spin Doctor rotary after first use and got another SIM180.

I haven't tried anything else from their range yet, but I'm looking to get some finger wax applicators from them.

Their customer service is excellent though, and they are very good at marketing their products, so hats off to them for that.


----------



## kikaz (Feb 16, 2011)

i absolutely love the lime prime i also have the rain forest rub and hard candy waxes not used any of their other products but def will be giving some of them a go


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I have used a few bits in the past, including:

Purple Haze - really impressed with this
SN wax - didn't really get on with this first time but that was down to me, have since bought again and learned how to use it! 
SN shampoo - this is very good once you get around the fact it isn't supposed to smell nice and produce a "mini Ibiza foam party" in your bucket! Try it after putting a layer of BoS on and then judge it......
Red Mist/Tropical - prefer RMT as it's easier to work with
SN clay - don't like it
NFS - good for purpose if you are short of time
Lime Prime - a must have for anyones kit IMO, very versatile.

One thing you cannot ignore with the Dodo is the customer service, a shining example and a true pleasure to deal with, whatever the situation.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

is the lime prime similar to AG SRP?
and wher do you all get your dodo products?
thanks again guys


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

gally said:


> The only reason I bought it was due to how safe it was.


Nothing to do with me then?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have much of the Dodo Juice range BTBM,NFS,RM,Fantastic furs,Capitan crevice,SN drying towel,Fantastic four test tube,two sample shampoos


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

sean20 said:


> is the lime prime similar to AG SRP?
> and wher do you all get your dodo products?
> thanks again guys


SRP has more filling ability compared to LP, which I think corrects better.

Just my opinion mind, but LP is such a good product you wouldn't go back to the SRP once you have tried it.

Try all the sponsors on here for Dodo stuff, it isn't difficult to get hold of by any means.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> any wax is fine on any colour, its marketing


Based on my own experience, I agree entirely.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> apply it thinly enough and you'll get nearer ten layers from a panel pot


Agreed. I got a panel pot of Blue velvet, I've done a coat on my car and haven't dented the pot. I could never imagine buying a full sized pot as it must last years! Looks great though.

I have sour power which I hope to try this afternoon and I have some born slippy to try, but on the whole I think their non wax stuff is quite expensive.

It's clever that they sell in high concentrate. I bet most people use at above the recommended concentration and therefore go through it more quickly than if it was sold pre diluted.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ross said:


> I don't have much of the Dodo Juice range BTBM,NFS,RM,Fantastic furs,Capitan crevice,SN drying towel,Fantastic four test tube,two sample shampoos


thays quite alot of dodo stuf lol


----------



## shamus1975 (Jan 6, 2011)

looking at getting the lime prime especially after comments on here


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't tried any of the Dodo range, but I want to get some BTBM.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I'v used some of the waxes and the Born to be mild shampoo and I have fallen in love with all the stuff I have used so far :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got a lot of the stuff and the majority of it i love!

Yes some of it can appear expensive but if you're only using it on your own cars it will last a while and you can certainely justify it! And the Dodo team are fantastic to deal with if you have any issues or queries.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sean20 said:


> is the lime prime similar to AG SRP?
> and wher do you all get your dodo products?
> thanks again guys


lime prime is a paint cleanser with some slight abrassives added - really works well by machine polisher. SRP is a filler heavy hand polish that also adds a little protection


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> lime prime is a paint cleanser with some slight abrassives added - really works well by machine polisher. SRP is a filler heavy hand polish that also adds a little protection


SRP isnt filler heavy, it contains probably the same amount of "filler" as Lime Prime.

For me the main differences between the 2 are: Lime Prime isnt as dusty and has more "oils" in it to extend its working time.

(yes Lime Prime does contain fillers for those wondering, but alot of products do)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

worded it wrong - meant to say it fills more than it corrects, just put filler heavy instead


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> worded it wrong - meant to say it fills more than it corrects, just put filler heavy instead


Either way you put it, it's right! :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks guys
iv cleand the car today and then had a look at the paint and thers not a grate deal of swirls but a few minor scratches and one that nearly the length of the car but i carnt feal them with my hand. would lime prime bee okay for corecting them?
I tryd getin photos but cos its light blue and outside the camera couldnt pick them up


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lime prime applied by machine polisher _might_ correct or reduce them, by hand probably not....


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lime prime is brilliant especially by machine with a blue 3m waffle pad.

Not to keen on there other products have tried them, much prefer finish kare 1000p hi temp sealent, finish kare 2685 pink wax, finish kare 425 slick detailer, gives me the results I want on my car.

But everyone is different to which ones they love using.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks kev i havnt got a machine yet but wil be getin one in the next few weeks. duse lime prime work wel on a rotary and a DA?


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I liked the Blue velvet that I put on a month or so ago. This afternoon I washed with sour power and i like it a lot. Mitt glides and you can see it putting down some wax. After drying thoroughly it looks rewaxed. So much so I didn't aqua wax afterwards which I normally do.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sean20 said:


> thanks kev i havnt got a machine yet but wil be getin one in the next few weeks. duse lime prime work wel on a rotary and a DA?


yep, either


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Chufster said:


> I liked the Blue velvet that I put on a month or so ago. This afternoon I washed with sour power and i like it a lot. Mitt glides and you can see it putting down some wax. After drying thoroughly it looks rewaxed. So much so I didn't aqua wax afterwards which I normally do.


Yep I find this too with SP its definitely the best shampoo Dodo have in there range (my opinion) every one else can stick there BTBM up there ####


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Not a lover of Mellow Yellow comes with a crap sprayer and drys soooooooo to quick.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Yep I find this too with SP its definitely the best shampoo Dodo have in there range (my opinion) every one else can stick there BTBM up there ####


Oi you thats enough BTBM bashing:lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

great gonzo said:


> Not a lover of Mellow Yellow comes with a crap sprayer and drys soooooooo to quick.


*In my opinion *(for what it's worth) it really doesn't clean that much heavy or ingrained dust either. AG's Clean Wheels for me.....


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

has eny one tryd the tarmolade?
at the moment i think il be goin with the BTBM over the SN


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

sean20 said:


> has eny one tryd the tarmolade?
> at the moment i think il be goin with the BTBM over the SN


Personally I don't see much point in the Tarmalade. I understand that it is a thick spot treatment, which you dab on each tar spot. I did my Mums silver Golf today and it had more tar spots than a hormonal teenager. Every lower panel was covered. Including the boot. I think she must have been driving behind a tar lorry! If I used spot treatment I'd still be there now.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

IIRC the dodo chaps themselves say that if you have mass amounts of tar then something like tardis in a spray bottle would be better.

However, if you want a spot treatment for the odd one or two the tarmalade is perfect. No run off to worry about etc


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you have just a few spots tho a little rub with a polish is enough, I love most things Dodo but I would always use Tardis over the Tarmalade.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ross said:


> Oi you thats enough BTBM bashing:lol:


:wave:


----------

